
The Story Behind the Cover for the Essential Guide to Electronics in Shenzhen - chei0aiV
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4605
======
FreedomToCreate
I met Bunnie while living in Shenzhen a few months ago. His knowledge of the
electronics supply chain in the city was immense and he gave a lot of useful
tips on what to look for and ways that vendors could screw you over. If you
are looking into electronics manufacturing, there is no way you don't end up
in Shenzhen at some point.

My personal opinion of the city is stay away when you are still in the early
prototyping phase and don't have a MVP yet. Ordering from Digikey is way more
reliable (though more expensive) then walking for hours searching for the
right vendor in the Shenzhen markets. Once you have a functioning prototype,
Shenzhen is great for finding similar IC's for much cheaper and
streaminglining your supply chain and figuring out your manufacturing.

------
mschuster91
Given bunnie's knowledge, I had expected the cover to be an usable circuit
boards which you just had to solder in through-hole components and you'd have
a working book cover - maybe via a very thin PCB on the "back side" of the
cover ;)

Seriously, it looks very nice and I hope to get my hands on it soon!

------
blhack
>As an engineer, I disliked how over-simplified the design was. There really
should be bypass capacitors around the digital components. And SATA requires
series DC blocking caps.

Beautiful.

